

Last page of the internet. - agodoy
http://www.1112.net/lastpage.html

======
Xcelerate
Quoted from KnowYourMeme (<http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/the-last-page-of-the-
internet>):

Wow, this is so cool! I own www.1112.net and used to own
www.wackycreations.com. I put the last page of the Internet online however the
idea was not mine. I was working at UUNET at the time and had received the
joke over email. It was worded differently, it was: “Attention: you have
reached the very last page of the internet, now turn off your computer”. I
loved the joke, but wanted to spruce it up a little bit. I changed it to:
“Attention: You have reached the very last page of the Internet. We hope you
have enjoyed your browsing. Now turn off your computer and go outside and
play.”

I then posted it up on www.1112.net/lastpage.html (and it was also the 404
page). When I left UUNET I emailed a link to my lastpage site to UUNETs
darknet mail list, making mention that there was no longer a point to working
here anymore. It is likely that the tech savvy UUNET’ers helped lastpage go
viral well before the phrase viral was coined.

The site got an amazing number of hits with one month grossing over 8 million
hits. I had to upgrade my server to a dedicated server and at one point I even
tried putting adds on it to recoup some of my lost $$. The adds received a lot
of complaints and didn’t make enough money to pay for the server so I removed
them… A true last page has no links.

I registered 1112.net in 1998 and left UUNET in 2001. I will try to figure out
when exactly I posted my “lastpage” online and reply back here when I figure
that out. Thanks!

<>Darin

~~~
Xcelerate
Holy cow, does someone have a grudge against me? I never get downvoted, and in
the past few days, most of my posts have been getting a single downvote
shortly after I make them (and then other people vote them back up).

This post is entirely relevant to the subject because it's the authors
explanation of why the site exists as well as its niche of internet history
dating back to 1998. I don't see how I could possibly make a more pertinent
post to the topic on hand.

EDIT: Someone voted it back up, but I'm still curious who the person with the
grudge is (and why?).

~~~
michaelhoffman
I didn't downvote, but if you can still edit this comment, I would suggest
restoring the original formatting of the comment, and adding a link to its
source, <http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/the-last-page-of-the-internet>

------
Aardwolf
Shouldn't the last page of the internet be zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.zw?

